# Puppies, puppies and more puppies



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Little Girl: White Elastic with Pink Bow
Middle Girl: Pink Elastic with Purple Bow


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Little Girl


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My heart has just completely melted....








I don't know how you tell them apart, as they look very much the same to me...
I think I might be partial to the one in the pink bow though....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Middle Girl


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

They are soo cute!







I love the 2nd pic


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 10 2005, 05:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am partial to the pink one. She is the one that came to me first. But so far....my mentors are picking the one with the purple bow. There are more of the middle girl because she is calmer of the two. The little girl runs around so much that it is hard to get a photo of her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I wouldn't be able to decide...they're both sooooo cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 10 2005, 05:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]






























I LOVE THIS PROFILE. She is a precious thing and just look at all that poofy hair -- what an adorable pair you have there. I think they're both amazing


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 10 2005, 05:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am partial to the pink one. She is the one that came to me first. But so far....my mentors are picking the one with the purple bow. There are more of the middle girl because she is calmer of the two. *The little girl runs around so much that it is hard to get a photo of her.*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108171
[/B][/QUOTE]

Then that would be the one I want...lol...
The busy one...








They are both absolutely beautiful!!!!
That coat in the profile picture is GREAT!
What little darlins!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww they are gorgeous














I love them both!!

Lets Make A Deal...
Traci can take the one with the pink bow
and
I will take the one with the purple bow!!!

Sounds good to me!! lol


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my, they are about the most precious things I have seen. How will you ever let one go. How are they doing with training.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They are so cute. I just can't get over how totally precious they are.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would want the busy one too. But they are both gorgeous.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are both toooooo cute!!

Since today seems to be a child/children's day -- I just have to ask you... do you worry about having children and dogs together? That has been my major block to getting another dog since I worry how even this one would get along with a baby/toddler stages.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! They are just too cute! They look so alike!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Charmy Poo...they are both adorable. I am partial to the little girl, pink bow because she looks like Valletta did when she was a little puppy. They are both very sweet though and the decision on which to keep will be a tough one, I am sure.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

oh they are just adorable.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooh I like middle girl! she looks like she'll grow up and be BOSSY!









what adorable little faces, i miss the "puppyface" stage









ann marie and the "...but...but...i'm still LITTLE!" buttercup


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

love them


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 10 2005, 03:10 PM
> *Little Girl
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would pick by personality since I'm not going to show, so it would probably be a quieter one. However, the big round eyes on the pink bowed one are to die for!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, how cute!!!!





















I sort of like the pink one better this time, its such a hard choice!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh My they both are so cute.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are too cute!!







Keep sending us pictures - we love seeing them!! Any names yet?? Good luck deciding- There would be no way I could part with one over the other, it will truly be a tough, and heartbreaking decision!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh my goodness-they are soooo cute.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are so adorable!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. are they yours? They are adorable!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

2 cute 2 let go, lol. I couldn't do it!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

They are both so cute. I don't see how you will be able to pick. I'll take whichever one you don't select.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanaH_@Oct 10 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Awww they are gorgeous
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

At this rate, I am thinking about keeping them both







The breeder sent me an email asking if I have one I want more yet. I wrote back .. telling her they are both too nice .. we should just keep both of them.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Oct 10 2005, 05:54 PM
> *Oh my, they are about the most precious things I have seen.  How will you ever let one go.  How are they doing with training.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108190*


[/QUOTE]

Potty training - they both go on wee wee pads. Very rarely make mistakes. I am debating if I should train them to go outside.

Lead training. I was impressed that they both walked on leads the first time I put it on. Sparkle and Waffle were really hard to train so this is a nice change!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Oct 10 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Since today seems to be a child/children's day -- I just have to ask you... do you worry about having children and dogs together?*


My boyfriend worries that I will treat my "dogs" better than a human baby. Honestly, I am not too concerned. I trust my furkids and know that they will be gentle around a baby or children. My furkids have all been around children and they behave very well.

On the other hand, it is the children I worry about hurting the kids. It is about raising your child with dogs and vice versa. Everything is about training.









I grew up in a household with pets and it was never a problem for me and my 3 siblings. I hope it won't be a problem.

My brother is allergic to dogs and cats but my mom has a persian and Shih Tzu at home. He refused to give them up and rather live with his allergies.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 10 2005, 06:27 PM
> *OMG!  They are just too cute! They look so alike!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108209*


[/QUOTE]

I can't tell them apart looking at their faces. I always have to look at their tails...hehe. Now that I am using the band system (pink versus white) .. my life is much easier.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 10 2005, 06:42 PM
> *oooh I like middle girl!  she looks like she'll grow up and be BOSSY!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can't believe you can tell that from the photos. The middle girl is more bossy with other dogs but more gentle with humans. I am amazed at what photo can say.

If these pups are anything like Sparkle and NIbbler, they will hold the babyface for the rest of their lives. Sparkle and Nibbler look like little babies still. Sparkle's eyes really grew as she got older (look at avator). I am hoping these girls' eyes will also get bigger.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Oct 10 2005, 08:13 PM
> *They are too cute!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am afraid to name them until I pick one. I wanted to name the one I keep - Jellybean.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 10 2005, 09:58 PM
> *omg.. are they yours?  They are adorable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

One of them will be mine







The breeder sent me both to evaluate and choose one.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good luck! I'd keep both....

Can somebody please tell me how to get puppies to pose for photos. Everyone else's dogs seem to pose so nicely. Mine are too busy jumping up on ME.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

They are soooo beautiful...I would have to keep them both.


----------



## abkadefkey (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 11 2005, 12:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of them will be mine







The breeder sent me both to evaluate and choose one.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108293
[/B][/QUOTE]


What an impossible choice! They are both magnificent!! I think I am partial to the pink bow though. Not really sure why. She just seems like a ball of happiness.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

How long do you have to decide?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont know how you're going to decide. They are beautiful! 

p.s. I heart Nibbler











> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 11 2005, 01:40 AM
> *Good luck!  I'd keep both....
> 
> Can somebody please tell me how to get puppies to pose for photos.  Everyone else's dogs seem to pose so nicely.  Mine are too busy jumping up on ME.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108317*


[/QUOTE]

I would like to know that as well! Mine is too busy chewing stuff, like the cord from the camera, anything I put her near, and if theres nothing around, she turns her attention on me too!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

Charmypoo

Your puppies are adorable!!!!! The little one is to die for for sure!!

On a side note....I have a girl here whose call name is Charm....hubby and i have always called her "Charmypoo"....she is one of my bed-dogs here.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 11 2005, 12:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am afraid to name them until I pick one. I wanted to name the one I keep - Jellybean.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108290
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww! I was going to name TicTac Jellybean instead. Everyone makes fun of me for naming my pups after snack foods


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 11 2005, 12:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of them will be mine







The breeder sent me both to evaluate and choose one.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108293
[/B][/QUOTE]
are u serious! i want the one u dont! hehe


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Yeah seriously, is the one that you don't choose already spoken for? Or .... is she available ?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 11 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Yeah seriously, is the one that you don't choose already spoken for? Or .... is she available ?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No .. no...







you guys have to get in line. I asked first!! I am just kidding but they are such cutie pies.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

aw i want one =P


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think she should just "gift" the second one to the one who has "oogled" after all her dogs the longest...








Hmmmmmm?!








Wonder who THAT would be?!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vanitysmom_@Oct 11 2005, 12:06 PM
> *Charmypoo
> 
> Your puppies are adorable!!!!!  The little one is to die for for sure!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Sharon:
It is very nice to see you on this forum. We don't have many seasoned breeders here and it is always nice to get a different perspective.

I do love these two little girls. I am glad you like the little one







I am hoping more people will root for the little one but so far almost everyone has chosen the middle girl.

I have always loved your Charm







she is an absolutely darling.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, how cute, I just love all these pictures


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

They are so darling!!! I have never heard of getting to take them home to figure out which one would suit your home before. How lucky are you!!!








I Love 'em both but slightly prefer the pink bow one. Pink always was my favorite color. Good luck with deciding. I would fall in love with both and that would be a pickle.









~carole and bella~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Carole,
I have known the breeder for around 5 years now and she is great to me. She is also the breeder of Sparkle. She trusts me and wants to make sure I have the pup that I want. I am very grateful that she let me do this


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I would love to see them but all I get is the words and no pictures and I don't know where to find out on the forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Nov 12 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I would love to see them but all I get is the words and no pictures and I don't know where to find out on the forum.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119168*


[/QUOTE]

There must be a problem with the photo host because the photos are not there anymore.









EDIT: The photos are back now!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 12 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hi Carole,
> I have known the breeder for around 5 years now and she is great to me.  She is also the breeder of Sparkle.  She trusts me and wants to make sure I have the pup that I want.  I am very grateful that she let me do this
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


All your babies are darling, Charmaine. I remember almost a year ago....when Larry Stanberry did a long post on babydoll faces (a.k.a. extreme faces) on MO ...and had such nice things to say about Nibbler and Sparkle's sweet expressions. Big compliments from such an accomplished breeder.







You are very fortunate to have found Suzie and have her work with you so close on your endeavors.























~carole and bella~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Carole,
I was really glad that Larry did the discussion on them. I finally understood what was meant by a baby doll face!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Now I know what everyone was talking about. They are beautiful puppies and such cute poses.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is another thread with updated photos of the girls..
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6944


----------

